# SU1267 and 525 Mag or Stradic 5000?



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm trying to decide whether to build the 1267 I just bought as spinning or conventional. I have a Stradic 5000 or a 525 Mag I could put on it. I'm kind of leaning towards the 5000 and building it spinning because it would be a bit more versatile IMO. Any suggestions?


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Good question....Im stillllllllll not done with mine lol


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Dayumn Tweed. Get on it man!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Well everything is on hold until the show now. I dont wanna pay shipping lol


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I cancelled my reservations for the show today. I've got a limited budget to work with for rodbuilding stuff, so I'd rather use the gas, food, and hotel costs to buy other stuff. Tough decision to make, but at least I'm getting some nice new toys.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I hear ya. Just a hr or so drive for me. Guess Im lucky.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

basstardo said:


> I'm trying to decide whether to build the 1267 I just bought as spinning or conventional. I have a Stradic 5000 or a 525 Mag I could put on it. I'm kind of leaning towards the 5000 and building it spinning because it would be a bit more versatile IMO. Any suggestions?


I have one built conventional, but I think you are on track, this rod would likely be more versatile set up as spinning, I also think the 525 is a tad overkill for a matching reel. abu 5500/6500 would be about perfect with that rod.

Either way it should make for a nice rod.

Too bad about the show,but I hear ya, had to put off some fishing and other items just to be able to afford to go, hope it turns out worth while.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

If you went spinning, on a rod that large, single foot or double foot? Got some BMNAGs I was going to use for casting, but might just switch it to spinning.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

TreednNC said:


> If you went spinning, on a rod that large, single foot or double foot? Got some BMNAGs I was going to use for casting, but might just switch it to spinning.



If you follow the new concept system, I'd use the shorter casting guides out near the tip, and then use whatever guides are needed to properly funnel the line up to the intesect guide. This may take a higher frame single foot guide for that section of the rod, or just a taller frame type (SVSG) double foot guide. I would likely try to go with double foot guides if possible, but have mixed and matched to get the proper results.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I think the classes alone would have been worth the money. One of the other reasons I wanted to go was to pick up some equipment cheap, but if you factor in travel costs, you end up spending more. I need a decent rod lathe, so I'm spending money on that instead. 

As for guides, I was going to use single foot guides, but use a Forhan wrap for them. Did that with my 1145 and they've held up to several big cow nose rays. They're fly guides too.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Fly= fishing method or Fly=


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I had one built conventional.

Then it broke.

Rainshadow sent me a replacement blank.

And this one will be built spinning.

The reason? When slingin' metal, lots of times I could neither see or "feel" the lure hit. This caused me headaces, espically when a bite was on. 

I had an Abu 6500 Rocket on the conventional. That was a good match.

The new one is gonna get either a 3500 TDA or 4000 Stradic. I think you could bump that up a size, too.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Mucho gracias Jeff


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

TreednNC said:


> Fly= fishing method or Fly=


Fuji BLAG fly guides. Very low frame, lightweight guide. Great when using the New Concept guide placement. I'll have to show you the rod if we ever meet up on the beach. If you get in on the VA vs NC drum fest in March, I'll be there with it.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Idk if I can swing it but I might try.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

spinning would be easier use. EDK has a 1267 one of them allstars and has a 5500mag on it and i've never EVER seen a glass minnow go farther.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm going to build it spinning. Got a great deal on a new Stradic 5000, so I figure why not.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

why don't you try LDBSG rather than using fly guides as your running guides. the single foot lowriders are also much lighter than fly LSG.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Are you referring to the T-LDBSG's? Can I get those anywhere stateside?

I just looked up more info on those. Interesting guide, but I have a feeling they cost an arm and a leg. Did you use those on your AFAW's you built?


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

basstardo said:


> Are you referring to the T-LDBSG's? Can I get those anywhere stateside?
> 
> I just looked up more info on those. Interesting guide, but I have a feeling they cost an arm and a leg. Did you use those on your AFAW's you built?


i uses T-LCSG on the aFAW.
i am currently building a gsb1081l, and i'm using the T-LDBSG as running guides.

i can hook you up if you want to and you won pay shipping from japan to here since i'd be expecting another package in a couple of weeks. i'll have my brother insert the gudies on the package.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I certainly appreciate the offer, but I placed my order shortly after I made that post :redface: I am going to be building a few more in the coming months, so I may take you up on that at some point.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Yup...I'd go low riders, then you can use it for both. My first custom will have them.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

sprtsracer said:


> Yup...I'd go low riders, then you can use it for both. My first custom will have them.


Maybe it's just me, but I despise dual-rung rods. I'd rather build a rod for a suited purpose and a specific reel type rather than dual rung it. It may work for some, but I just don't care for it. To each their own I guess.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

basstardo said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I despise dual-rung rods. I'd rather build a rod for a suited purpose and a specific reel type rather than dual rung it. It may work for some, but I just don't care for it. To each their own I guess.


I'm the same way- I figure it will perform best when designed to maximise performance with the intended reel, a rod may be able to do a "passable" job at performing both duties, but in my mind can't perform as well as one designed for a single purpose. 

Besides- that philosophy gives me more excuses for owning and building more rods !! 


:fishing:


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Surf Cat said:


> Besides- that philosophy gives me more excuses for owning and building more rods !!


Whatever do you mean?


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

i'm the same way also. PLUS my stupid thumb is so dumb i can only throw spinners.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Spinners still catch feesh though don't they.


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

NTKG said:


> spinning would be easier use. EDK has a 1267 one of them allstars and has a 5500mag on it and i've never EVER seen a glass minnow go farther.


nope that one is a 1266 that has been cut and tweaked a little.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Did you build it Ed or someone else?


----------

